# Avería Lavadora error de Tacómetro



## Pedro del Rosal (Ago 6, 2018)

Buenos días, tengo una lavadora Miele softronic W1713 que me dio un error F53, error de tacómetro. Revisando por internet encontré tutoriales para revisar la causa, que coincidió exactamente con lo que tenía: una escobilla totalmente gastada. Sustituidas ambas por repuestos originales, sorprendentemente me sigue dando el mismo tipo de error, cuando estaba casi seguro al 99% que había encontrado y resuelto el problema. He revisado la instalación y montaje 4 veces y sigo igual. Es una pena tirar esta lavadora porque lava fenomenal y estamos muy contentos con ella, por lo que agradecería mucho si alguien pudiera darme un consejo de reparación. Gracias y saludos,


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2018)

Hasta donde sé la escobilla está en el motor y el tacómetro en el tacómetro. A no ser que use el motor como tacómetro; cosa posible.
Yo buscaría el tacómetro y lo revisaría


----------



## Pedro del Rosal (Ago 6, 2018)

Buenos días, muchas gracias por responder. En principio la idea era esa, pero viendo el tutorial, claramente indicaba que el problema podría ser de las escobillas, y cuando las desmonté así lo verifiqué...una estaba totalmente gastada y casi no hacía contacto. El tacómetro va justo en la parte delantera del eje, es una bobina que se activa por el campo magnético de un imán permanente que va en esa zona, y por lo que he visto, está bien. Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 6, 2018)

Hola,  y que ocurre cuándo le das la orden de start a la lavadora? Comienza algún ciclo, o simplemente con el hecho de encenderla arroja el error?
Si llegase a ser éste último caso, pues parece ser que no detecta la presencia del tacómetro.
Habría que verificar la conexión del mismo, hasta la placa de control.
Ahora si comienza a girar el tambor pero se detiene instantáneamente, entonces el tacómetro no arroja señal.
O si por algún motivo el motor no gira,  el sistema de control "no verá" señal de dicho tacómetro.
Una prueba que puedes realizar es, mover manualmente la polea y verificar con un multímetro en modo AC, en la salida del tacómetro, si hay alguna señal presente. (CUIDADO! Deberás quitar la correa, para evitar algún arranque imprevisto del motor y causarte daños!!!)


----------



## Pedro del Rosal (Ago 6, 2018)

Hola, el comportamiento ahora es el siguiente: se le configura un programa, por ejemplo, centrifugado. Entonces gira una vez para un lado, otra para otro, luego para el primero y después comienza a coger velocidad...y ahí sale el error. Igual que antes de cambiar las escobillas. Se podría entender entonces que están mal puestas...lo he revisado y están bien. Es por eso que me he decidido a buscar ayuda antes de darme por vencido.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 6, 2018)

Verifica, cuántas señales salen del tacómetro. Puede que tenga detección de giro.
También podría estar resbalando la correa, y detectar revoluciones incorrectas. Por el momento descarta las escobillas.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 6, 2018)

Luego de verificado eso habría que ver los cables que llevan esa información a la placa


----------

